# Help... Funny Names for lads Holiday...



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

So me and my best mates are going away on July 14th .. Prob Faliraki again ( Rhodes ).

I've made us all some stonking NYC Police Outfits for the bar crawls but i'm stuck for funny filthy names.... Can you depraved lot help out ?

So far i have ...

*Officer Bo Nerr*

*
*

*
Officer Buck Nekkid *

*
*

*
Officer Ben O. Verbich*

*
*

*
*

:thumb:


----------



## Cockney Nutjob (Aug 24, 2011)

Nothing worse than enforced fun.

Just go out there, forget the silly outfits & names and just have a laugh.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Officer An al passage


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

if my mate tried to give me a police outfit with them names id book a ticket home :innocent:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would call my self cnutstoble flaprash


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

Cockney Nutjob said:


> Nothing worse than enforced fun.
> 
> Just go out there, forget the silly outfits & names and just have a laugh.


Don't be such a wet blanket, getting dressed up with the boy's is a right laugh!

Do they all have to start with Officer?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Warman said:


> if my mate tried to give me a police outfit with them names id book a ticket home :innocent:


i think he will be the police men in the village people pmsl !!! Gay weekend hello girls lol !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> So me and my best mates are going away on July 14th .. Prob Faliraki again ( Rhodes ).
> 
> I've made us all some stonking NYC Police Outfits for the bar crawls but i'm stuck for funny filthy names.... Can you depraved lot help out ?
> 
> ...


rep me later :whistling:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=help...funny+name+for+lads+holiday


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hans Feltercrack x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hans Feltercrack x x


lol you used that one before babe XX


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> lol you used that one before babe XX


Google is your friend 

You could be Beaver Liquor x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> You could be Beaver Liquor x x


i prefer quimlicker


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> rep me later :whistling:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=help...funny+name+for+lads+holiday


PMSL.... i asked for that !!!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a FCUK t-shirt that says Liquer in the Front & Poker in the Rear with a pic of a long legged beauty bending over on it  now that's class...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Would be a waste of money for me, I don't tend to keep my kit on long when out. Esp poofter outfits.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I did have one i just made up... *Officer Dick Upperbutt*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> rep me later :whistling:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=help...funny+name+for+lads+holiday


Gosh your smart.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Leon Dxb said:


> Don't be such a wet blanket, getting dressed up with the boy's is a right laugh!
> 
> Do they all have to start with Officer?


Me mates all like getting kitted up .. were all ugly cnuts and it helps them get laid with the very drunk teenage / cougar women ...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i would call my self cnutstoble flaprash


Chortle chortle.. :thumb:

Id be Sergeant Chad Reamer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Would be a waste of money for me, I don't tend to keep my kit on long when out. Esp poofter outfits.


Why does it give weight to the rumours?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

How's this sound ? *Officer Busta Hymen* ???


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can I come??

Name for me pleeeease  x x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> How's this sound ? *Officer Busta Hymen* ???


Immense!!

Detective Dick Wad!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

German Police - Detective Inspecter Chuck Helmut Splooge


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Can I come??
> 
> Name for me pleeeease  x x


Officer Gert Bucket!! :tongue:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Can I come??
> 
> Name for me pleeeease  x x


*Bettsy Swallows *???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Can I come??
> 
> Name for me pleeeease  x x


bob the blowjob ..

can i come, yes you can lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Can I come??
> 
> Name for me pleeeease  x x


Officer Large - Gash.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Detective Inspecter Tammy Stringer!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

There's the welsh constable .... *IVOR WEINER *


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

*GERTCHA COCKERMOUTH *...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha brilliant  thanks boys x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha brilliant  thanks boys x x


yeah thats a good one lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha brilliant  thanks boys x x


WPC Bunny Deep Cheeks.......................night stick sock lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> WPC Bunny Deep Cheeks.......................night stick sock lol


You saying my bum is big?

Yeah ok I'll let u have that one lol x x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Special Constable Barbara Bangers


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

how big are we talking?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Superintendent Samantha Snatch...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> You saying my bum is big?


how the fuk would I know??? Ewens tongue is always covering it pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> how the fuk would I know??? Ewens tongue is always covering it pmsl


LMFAO !!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You saying my bum is big?
> 
> Yeah ok I'll let u have that one lol x x


what did you mean before the edit?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> what did you mean before the edit?!?!?!?!?!


Lol ar$e.... Damn swear filter! X x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> how the fuk would I know??? Ewens tongue is always covering it pmsl


Filth!! X x


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

*officer P.Nurse*

feel free to send the reps this way


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Meat Sgt Truncheon

Captain Biffo StiffDribble

Acting Sgt Lance Koont

WPC Fizzy boiler


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Queenie... how about *WPC Leeza Rug Muncha *?...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Queenie... how about *WPC Leeza Rug Muncha *?...


Lol change it to a man's name and I think u have a winner! I'm not a lesbian... So it wouldn't work for me  x x


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> So me and my best mates are going away on July 14th .. Prob Faliraki again ( Rhodes ).
> 
> I've made us all some stonking NYC Police Outfits for the bar crawls but i'm stuck for funny filthy names.... Can you depraved lot help out ?
> 
> ...


Years & years ago a mate got pulled into a police car and questioned, he gave the name, *Richard Splash* (dick splash). They didn't twig & wrote it down.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey rusty, this sounds like some serious crazy stuff. What other mad japes have you got lined up with the funsters? Girls are going to think you guys are mental!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Inspect-her gadget


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Me and the lads are off to Faliraki 18th July - see ya there! :beer:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You could use my great grandads name

Issac hunt !


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Ivan ardon


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Why not be REALLY original, and don't dress up at all, saving you all from looking like a bunch of bell ends.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Not rude but ...............Lou Tennant, Jay Walker?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Jack Hughlate?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hugh G Rection


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ima sad ****


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Ima sad ****


Dont beat yourself up about it, you're probably an ok sort of bloke


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> Dont beat yourself up about it, you're probably an ok sort of bloke


I see what you did there superdazzler. I see what you did.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

k3z said:


> Me and the lads are off to Faliraki 18th July - see ya there! :beer:


im not going so i wont see you there im afraid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hey rusty, this sounds like some serious crazy stuff. What other mad japes have you got lined up with the funsters? Girls are going to think you guys are mental!!!!


Fcuk off mate with all the fun of the t shirt printing do you really think they will be able to squeeze any more fun into a whole weekend ??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk off mate with all the fun of the t shirt printing do you really think they will be able to squeeze any more fun into a whole weekend ??


hahaha yes!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Priceless some of these...

I might just use Ashcrapper... lol

Each to their own ..


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

You need to visit Lindos man! It's warmer than any other part of Rhodes & is awesome. Some good bars & not filled with chavs. I suppose it's more for couples but still worth a visit.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Priceless some of these...
> 
> I might just use Ashcrapper... lol
> 
> Each to their own ..


Use me for what Rusty_Mann? a bum slave? hmm? is that what you want? my bottom? your penis in my bottom? is that what you want Rusty_Mann? to put your penis inside my bottom?

Well you cant.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Use me for what Rusty_Mann? a bum slave? hmm? is that what you want? my bottom? your penis in my bottom? is that what you want Rusty_Mann? to put your penis inside my bottom?
> 
> Well you cant.


ha ha nope .. not my thing Ash but we know you enjoy pushing poo...


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> rep me later :whistling:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=help...funny+name+for+lads+holiday


That is brilliant!!!


----------

